# Sticky  The Home Made E-Caller



## SDHandgunner

Since there seems to be a lot of interest in building an Electronic E-Caller I think this post will save some time in the long run. To start with I am no expert, but have been building E-Callers for the better part of 10 years. OK so maybe I am too cheap to buy one, but to be totally honest I guess I have yet to find one with all the features I want in a pre-made Caller. For the first several years I would build one, use it and then as I was using it I would figure out a way to make it better. For the most part this meant more compact. Sonce of the ones I have built were from ideas shared by guys that also enjoy putting these types of callers together, while other ideas were out of despiration to make the units more compact. I have used Cassettes, CD's, and finally MP3 Players for the sound source (and yes even used one of the Boom Boxes a time or two).

To start with you'll need an Amp. I have found the little Radio Shack Amp (part #277-1008 = $12.99). I have experimented with this and other amps and dollar for dollar this little amp works, provides all the needed volume for about 90% of the calling you'll ever need, and the 9 Volt transistor Battery seems to last forever (provided it is not left on when not in use for days on end).

This little Radio Shack Amp actually is in a small plastic housing and there is a little 2" speaker inside the housing. The first thing I do is to remove the amp circuit board from the original housing. Next (through trial and error) I find the sweet spot on the volume control (on off switch volume control) at which the volume does not get any louder by turning the volume past that point, but rather just increases amp hiss/noise. I then remove the volume wheel from the volume control and hot glue the volume control in a fixed position.

Since we have disabled the On-Off Switch on the amp, we need to wire in a separate On-Off Switch (Radio Shack #275-1565 = $2.59 ea). I also like to wire in a small LED Indicator Light to help in not leaving the Amp turned on when not in use (Radio Shack #276-084 - $1.99 ea). One wire from the LED Indicator Light and the Red Wire from the Amp Circuit Board get soldered to on terminal on the On-Off Switch.

The positive lead from the new 9Volt Battery Connector (Radio Shack #270-325 = $1.99 per pck of 5) gets wired to the other terminal of the On Off Switch. The negative wires from the new Battery Connector, Amp Circuit Board and LED Indicator Light all get soldered together.

That is about it for wiring. Depending on how or what you choose to mount your amp in (I use either a Radio Shack Project Enclosure #270-1805 = $3.79 or an insulated Coffee Mug) you may or may not need a couple of 90 degree adaptors (Radio Shack #274-372 = $3.99 each. The 90 Degree Adaptors are needed for clearance to get the speaker and patch cord (that goes between the amp and the sound source) plugged in inside of the coffee mug.

Next is the patch cord to go between the Amp and the Sound Source (Radio Shack #42-2497 1' patch cord with 1/8" Stereo Plugs on each end = $4.29) and the sound source. You can get a premade 6' patch cord also if you need to have the sound source farther away from the amp.

Radio Shack items parts list

Radio Shack #277-1008, Mini Audio Amplifier/Speaker = $12.99ea

Radio Shack #275-1565, SPST Soft Feel Push on Push Off Switch = $2.59ea

Radio Shack #276-084, LED Indicator Light for Amp (fits 3/16" hole) = $1.99ea

Radio Shack #42-2387, 6 Foot Patch Cord 1/8" Stereo Plug on each end = $4.99ea

Radio Shack #270-325, 9V Snap Type Battery Connectors (Pkg. of 5) = $1.99ea

Radio Shack #270-1805, Project Enclosure ((6"x3'X2") = $3.79ea

The speaker I have found to produce the absolute BEST sound is the Speco SPC-5 PA Speaker. These can be order online from Lashen Electronics, they are $8.42 plus shipping, but they have a minimum order of $25.00. This speaker comes with about 10 feet of speaker wire and a plug attached (or at least the ones I have used have) to plug the speaker directly into the Speaker Jack on the Radio Shack Mini Amp.

On to the sound source. Your imagination and what you are willing to spend will limit your choices. Some of the guys are using some of the new I-Pods, while others are using MP3 Players and yet others digital voice recorders. I have had good luck with the Rio 600 MP3 Players, and if I had a complaint it is the small buttons and readout screen (I can not read the track titles without my glasses).

Now for you guys that have asked about WIRELESS, yes this too can be done. I have put together a couple WIRELESS Callers, but quite honestly I haven't used one all that much as I figured it was just more batteries to go dead when least expected. It is a simple matter of using a Cam Corder Wireless Mic Transmitter and Receiver to make this E-Caller Wireless. From what I have read elsewhere the AZDEN WLX-PRO Wireless Mic System is one of the better ones, and the ones I have used. These are a two channel system so if you get interference on one channel, try the other one as it may provide clearer sound.

It is a simple matter of plugging the MP3 Player into the Wireless Transmitter. With the Azden you'll need a 6 Foot Patch Cord to go between the MP3 Player and the Azden Transmitter as this cord acts as the antenna for the Transmitter. The Receiver gets plugged into the INPUT on the Amp and the Speaker stays plugged into the OUTPUT on the Amp.

Yep it is as simple as that.

Below are a few photos of a couple of callers I have built.














































I am sure I have left something out, and if so just ask away.

Larry


----------



## Brad.T

Thank you very much for taking the time to do that we really appreciate it!


----------



## yooperyotebuster

ABOVE AND BEYOND THE CALL OF DUTY!

THANKS!


----------



## cya_coyote

sdhandgunner... thank you VERY much... i am one of the guys that can not afford the fox pro, like a lot of others... i want something that i can use with the $250 for more than hunting coyotes... and talk about sharing knowledge... this is more than you can expect from a lot of people.

also guys, i was told by one of my hunting buddies, and since i didn't believe him he proved it today... TRY USING AN ELEPHANT DISTRESS!
i was laughing so hard i couldn't shoot!! we were out and about 5 minutes we had 2 coming in... guess they thought they were going to eat for a year!! i couldn't believe what i was seeing, but it worked. unfortunately the female that was shot was covered with mange... maybe a handfull of hair in her entire body... thought it was a greyhound at first, she looked that bad.

:sniper:


----------



## Brad.T

I've heard of a lot of distress sounds including human baby crying, leopard kitten, house cat, bear cub but never an elephant in distress that pretty good! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## SDHandgunner

Thanks guys, you are very welcome. Hopefully all of the callers your guys build will turn out great and be what you expected.

As per the Elephant in Distress, I had to laugh at that one. But in all honesty the guy that taught me abuot Calling Coyotes always told me the distress sounds we make have nothing to do with the Prey Animals we have in our local area, but rahter something DIFFERENT that will pique the Coyote's attention / curiosity. My buddy always used a Snow Shoe Hare Call by Sceery and had very good success, but we don't have Snow Shoe Hares around here, case in point.

Larry


----------



## apeterson

This is so weird... I was just trying to come up with my own design for a caller.... man Thanks yours seem better!!!

one question... seems like this system would really not be that loud... am I wrong... is it loud enough for snow geese????


----------



## Fallguy

How the heck do you do an elephant in distress? I can imagine doing one of Randy Anderson Double Wammy. that kind of sounds like an elephant.


----------



## SDHandgunner

apeterson said:


> This is so weird... I was just trying to come up with my own design for a caller.... man Thanks yours seem better!!!
> 
> one question... seems like this system would really not be that loud... am I wrong... is it loud enough for snow geese????


These callers are way louder than you would ever imagine, and quite honestly louder than you should be calling. Part of the trick is to get the volume control on the amp circuit board set (and glued) at the right setting. On these amps when the volume control is turned up past a certain point the volume does not increase, but the AMP HISS does considerablly.

The night before Christmas Eve I built one of these callers for my buddies son. My buddies son went Calling on News Eve Afternoon with a buddy of his that was using a Fox Pro with remote. Dave told me the home made E-Caller was louder, clearer and had been quality sounds on it than did the Fox Pro. Now I would have to see (or rather hear this) for myself to believe it as the Fox Pro is supposed to be the Cadallic of callers.

For the record you can make this home made E-Caller much louder than you can blow mouth calls for what its worth.

Larry


----------



## apeterson

cool.... Thank you!!!! I think I am going to try to make one!


----------



## apeterson

where do you get your MP3 for you player?


----------



## Waterspaniel

Great post!

Is the amp there to boost the sound? Could you just use the speaker for an MP3, or arent they load enough?

IPOD now makes a remote, you can get about 50 yards out of it!


----------



## SDHandgunner

I'd been picking up the MP3 Players off of E-Bay, but lately I keep getting out bid. Must be too many people building E-Callers or something, hahahaha.

As per the AMP, yes it is needed. Just plugging the Speaker into the MP3 Player does not get the sound half as loud as a mouth call.

Larry


----------



## apeterson

no I have the MP3 player but the files to put on them... are you pulling those off Cd's


----------



## sierra03

the sounds are from http://www.western-rivers.com

Free!

I have the ILO MP3, never use it. I will download the sounds on it and sell for reasonable price.


----------



## snowsforlife

Anyone know if the free snowgoose downloads work from there?.. which one is better snow geese 2 or just snow geese?


----------



## SDHandgunner

Here is the list of sounds I have on my current Rio 600 MP3 Player.

Coyote Greeting Howl (1) = Western Rivers
Coyote Group Howl = Western Rivers
LONE HOWL LOCATOR = Johnny Stewart
Coyote Challenge Dominant Male = Western Rivers
COYOTE PUP DISTRESS = Johnny Stewart
CANINE PUPPIES = Johnny Stewart
COYOTE GRAY FOX FIGHT = Johnny Stewart
Canine Distress = Western Rivers
Crow Distress = Western Rivers
Crow Frenzy = Western Rivers
Snow Geese = Western Rivers
SQUEALING WOODPECKER = Johnny Stewart
Baby Piglet = Western Rivers
Fawn Distress = Western Rivers
RODENT DISTRESS = Johnny Stewart
DISTRESSED HOUSECAT = Johnny Stewart
Cape Hare = Western Rivers
Jackrabbit Distress = Western Rivers
Cottontail Distress = Western Rivers

The Johnny Stewart Sounds are from Johnny Stewart Calling CD's. We downloaded the sounds onto Sound Editing Software on my buddies Computer, isolated ONE SOUND LOOP and then transferred them onto the MP3 Players. By isolating ONE SOUND LOOP we are getting the same sound by using the Repeat Track Feature on the MP3 Player without taking up so much drive space.

The Western Rivers sounds were downloaded from their web site and vary in length from a little over a minute to 3 minutes.

As per the Snow Geese Sound I downloaded, I don't remember if it is Snow Geese or Snow Geese #2. I'd have to go back and listen to them to be sure.

Larry


----------



## Dog gon

how much would you bild one for.


----------



## SDHandgunner

Really don't want to get into that.

I don't have the time to go all over to round up all the parts-n-pieces, since there is no Radio Shack in town here.

Actually these are quite easy to put together. A buddy put one together this afternoon (I watched and coached him) in about an hour.

Larry


----------



## apeterson

you can order all the parts online at on their website....


----------



## adam

if i used a 50 watt speaker instead of the one you suggested would that work?


----------



## SDHandgunner

I have actually experimented with several different speakers (one from Radio Shack was a 25 - 50 Watt MAX) and in my opinion the one I recommended produced the best sound. I am no electronic wizz by any stretch of the imagination, but from what I understand it has more to do with the frequency responce of the speaker than it does the wattage for the best sound consdiering the sounds we are playing for calling.

Yes other speakers work, but the sound quality might be different.

Larry


----------



## James62

you can get the speaker from allied electronics no min order for 14 dollars and some change


----------



## James62

o yea that is shipping and all :roll:


----------



## James62

http://www.alliedelec.com/


----------



## Gonzo_locos

Hey nice call. After you glue the volume in place. Will the remote conversion let you adjust the volume to go as low and high as you want it? If I understand right if you make it a remote conversion you have the mp3 player in your hand and that's what controls volume? or no?


----------



## SDHandgunner

Gonzo_locos said:


> Hey nice call. After you glue the volume in place. Will the remote conversion let you adjust the volume to go as low and high as you want it? If I understand right if you make it a remote conversion you have the mp3 player in your hand and that's what controls volume? or no?


Thanks

Yes I use the Volume Control on the MP3 Player to control the volume. I do not a remote on mine, but did put one together for a buddy. Yes the Volume Control on the MP3 Player controls the volume quite well.

Larry


----------



## Gohon

SD, what did you use for the transmitter and receiver for the remote setup? Were you able to get any respectable distance out of it?


----------



## SDHandgunner

The one I put together for a buddy I used an Azden WLX-PRO Wireless Mic system. This consists of a Transmitter and a Receiver. The Azdens has two channels so you are somewhat assured of one being clear and interferrence free.

This is a simple Plug-n-Play set up.

Unplug the Lavier Mic from the Transmitter and in its place plug in a 6' patch cord (1/8" plug on each end). Plug the other end of this patch cord to your sound source (MP3 Player, CD Player, Cassette Player etc). The reason for the 6' cord is this cord serves as the antenna.

On the Receiver run a patch cord from the INPUT Jack on the Amp to the Receiver, and the PA Speaker to the OUTPUT Jack on the Amp.

Make sure both the transmitter and receiver are turned on and on the same channel and your good to go and WIRELESS.

Some of the guys are housing the Receiver, Amp and Speaker in a Coffee Mug, Fishing Tackle Box etc. The MP3 Player and Transmitter can be in your pockets.

I only have experience with the Azden, and from what I can tell is one of the better ones on the market. With the Azden I put together we could almost get 200 yards out of it quite easily. Granted this was line of sight (no brush in the way) but is farther than I would want the speaker from me anyway. The way I look at it is this, the farther I have the speaker away from me the farther the shot at the Predator is going to be in theory.

Larry

PS the Azden WLX-PRO is a Wireless Mic System designed to be used with Video Camcorders, but happens to work quite well as a wireless set up for E-Callers too.


----------



## Waterspaniel

Will this same amp speaker set up work with a cd palyer?


----------



## Gohon

SDHandgunner, thanks for the information. Looks like you may have given me another project to play with.

Waterspaniel, the answer to your question is yes. Just that the MP3 players are a lot more compact and easier to load with sounds.


----------



## SDHandgunner

The other thing with MP3 Players is there are no moving parts so they seem to work better in the COLD. But then a digital voice recorder works quite well also and do not have any moving parts either.

Larry


----------



## goose0613

I finished one of these callers recently and it worked great! I have the parts on order now for 2 more for the sping CO. Looks like we have hit Allied Electronics pretty hard though -- they are currently out of stock on the speaker. Good job guys. I found an MP3 player using http://www.pricewatch.com I think I paid about $35 for a 256MB player.


----------



## Grunter

Let me know if you need the speaker that Larry suggested. The electronic store near me has 6 or 7 left on there shelf.

Larry you are the Man!! :beer:

I built one a couple days ago using your parts list and it works PREEEEMO!
Here is a pic of the one I whipped up;

http://home.hvc.rr.com/dvoutdoors/photo.htm

If any of you don't believe, Trust Me, Believe. This thing is the real deal.
Thanks again Larry!! 

Dave


----------



## goose0613

Has anyone experimented with using up to four speakers? I am going to try running 4 speakers (4 amps) with one MP3 player. I was just wondering if the MP3 player will have enough power to send to each of the 4 amps? I suppose it would be better to shorten the patch cables where possible right? Let me know if anyone had tried this, and if you might have any tips for me. Thanks.


----------



## SDHandgunner

Geeze with all of you guys building callers kind of makes me wish I worked for an electronics company instead of being a public servant.

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I am in the process of building a different style caller (finally got all the parts together. This one has a bigger amp that is 12 VDC, and will be powered by a 12 VDC Sealed Lead Acid Battery. This one will hopefully be LOUDER for those windy days here in South Dakota.

Larry


----------



## Gohon

You can order the speakers here also.. http://radiooutfitters.com/ ..
Bought two from them just last month.


----------



## Ty

I picked up that radio shack speaker and must say it SUCKS!

Ill be ordering the Speco


----------



## SDHandgunner

Ty said:


> I picked up that radio shack speaker and must say it SUCKS!
> 
> Ill be ordering the Speco


Yep, been there, done that.


----------



## dannylilly

i have a cd player and in the future will get the speco speaker. my question is how would i connect /speaker amp and cd player/ together? im not worried about the compact part of it. just need to know how to wire everything. also is there a wire to hook it up where i could adjust it close to me and still have the speaker out a little ways?


----------



## SDHandgunner

You can use the little Radio Shack Amp / Speaker as is without removing it from the housing like I did. If using it as is, simply get a patch cord from Radio Shack with a 1/8" plug on each end (this can be as long or as short as you want it to be) and plug one end into the CD Player and the other end into the INPUT Jack on the Radio Shack Amp / Speaker. The simply plug the PA Speaker into the Speaker Jack on the Radio Shack Amp / Speaker. Turn everything on and adjust the volume to the desired lever (with the clearest sound) and start calling in critters.


----------



## LASER MAN

HAVE YOU EVER HAD AN OPPORTUNITY TO TEST THE CALLS FOR VOLUME?

i would like to know how many db your caller puts out with fresh batteries?


----------



## Ty

buy the 6 foot patch cord thats listed in the parts

You can hook it up to anything then that has a headphone jack.

Go with the IPOD. No moving parts and ultra small. Im just going to hang mine around my neck.

I also use about a 50 foot cord so I can place the speaker where I wish.


----------



## SDHandgunner

LASER MAN said:


> HAVE YOU EVER HAD AN OPPORTUNITY TO TEST THE CALLS FOR VOLUME?
> 
> i would like to know how many db your caller puts out with fresh batteries?


No I have no way of testing the db of this caller.


----------



## mfskriet

I made one of your calls bought I Rio 600 went to W. River clicked download on the sounds I wanted & when I go to media player hit sync it states that they can't be synced that the player may not support this type of file. However the files I got off tapes and saved as wav files went right to my player. Can you give me any info as to how to get my sounds from W. river that are saved in Media player to my Rio Thanks


----------



## SDHandgunner

Not sure about that one. I saved the files I wanted from the Western Rivers site to a folder on my desk top and transfered them to the RIO software and made a playlist from that.

Larry


----------



## Gohon

mfskriet, if I left click on the download button my computer saves the file as a html file every time. If I right click on the download button and select save link as, then it is saved as a winmedia file which is a mp3 file.


----------



## Waterspaniel

Well, I have my Cana kit amp,speaker, and a 512MB MP3. Picking up the rest of the goodies soon. I will be putting the 12 volt cd unit together soon.

My last big question is this. What type and guage of wire do I use to connect the amp to the 12 volt battery? Does it make a difference, or can I use anything that has a battery connector on one end, and and solder the the the other end to the amp. Just curious if I can end up with to big or small of a wire. I also assume if the wire is too heavy, it will not solder easily to the small posts on the amp?


----------



## SDHandgunner

I am not sure what size wire I used, but it is like 14 or 16 gauge I think. I soldered one end (negative and positive) to the posts on the amp, and used push on connectors to attach the other end to the battery (my battery has spade terminals on it).

Go to Radio Shack and get a couple feet of shielded cable to go from the Amp to the Speaker / MP3 Player Jacks you put in. I didn't and have been told that if shielded cable is used the chance for inducing unwanted noise is better. I am going to change mine as soon as I get to Radio Shack to pick up some shielded cable.


----------



## goose0613

I have a 6 speaker version of this e-caller for sale here:

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... 574#197574


----------



## raymondvillain

What about your light? Where do I find a spotlight I can clip onto my scope with cables running down to the battery box? Can't seem to find anything light enough.


----------



## SDHandgunner

We can not use artificial light here in South Dakota for calling Coyotes (well I guess we can but are limited to Rimfires or Shotguns), so I have never used a light. You might want to check out http://www.huntsmart.com/ as they have lots to choose from.

Larry


----------



## NECoyoteHunter

Hi SDHandgunner!

I do a lot of predator calling and have recently gotten into calling ***** at night. Last year, I just used a boom box with a **** puppies tape. I am not much of a "techno-geek" and know nothing about mp3 players, speakers, and amps. I want to get an electronic caller that will work better than the boom box (i.e. LOUDER and better sound quality and clarity) and have been doing quite a bit of research on building one myself. I find it hard to justify buying a $500+ foxpro to shoot $5.00 *****. It will take too many ***** to pay back my investment! :lol:

Anyways, I have been doing quite a bit of research on the Internet and it seems that each time I get on a new "Home Made E-Caller Thread", it leads me back to you. So you must BE THE MAN! I wanted to ask you a few questions, so I just got signed up on this site. . . . Nice looking site, by the way. . . . .I am usually on the Nebraska Game and Parks Forum.

First off, how do you feel your home-made setup compares against the Foxpro and Wildlife Technoligies in terms of sound quality, clarity, and loudness?

Is your setup you have diagrammed basically the same setups that FoxPro, Wildlife Technologies, etc. use?

I know that you have mentioned them above in previous posts, but being the above posts are a few months old, what do you recommend for the primary components to build a caller (i.e. sound source, amp, and speaker)?

Have you tried the Radio Shack Power Horn (4"x6" model) and do you like the SPC-5P better?

How do you fit all of these components into a large insulated coffee mug? Or if you don't use a coffee mug, then how to you keep/store the components?

Thanks for taking the time to answer these and I'm sure I will have a few more questions for you. This looks like a nice summertime project. I am in the process of upgrading my rifle from a .22 LR to a new Volquartsen Lightweight .22 WMR and now need to update my caller.


----------



## SDHandgunner

NECoyoteHunter said:


> First off, how do you feel your home-made setup compares against the Foxpro and Wildlife Technoligies in terms of sound quality, clarity, and loudness?
> 
> Is your setup you have diagrammed basically the same setups that FoxPro, Wildlife Technologies, etc. use?
> 
> I know that you have mentioned them above in previous posts, but being the above posts are a few months old, what do you recommend for the primary components to build a caller (i.e. sound source, amp, and speaker)?
> 
> Have you tried the Radio Shack Power Horn (4"x6" model) and do you like the SPC-5P better?
> 
> How do you fit all of these components into a large insulated coffee mug? Or if you don't use a coffee mug, then how to you keep/store the components?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer these and I'm sure I will have a few more questions for you. This looks like a nice summertime project. I am in the process of upgrading my rifle from a .22 LR to a new Volquartsen Lightweight .22 WMR and now need to update my caller.


First of all using the Radio Shack Mini Speaker Amp the sound quality can indeed be quite good. The trick is finding the SWEET SPOT on the Amp's Volume Control (the point at which the volume does not get any louder, but rather going past this point induces more amp noise) and gluing it in place so the on off switch volume control on the amp is disabled. Will the sound quality be the same as a Fox Pro or Wildlife Tech Caller, there are really too many variables to answer that totally, but I would probably have to say NO (however I have only very limited experience with a Fox Pro and none with the Wildlefe Tech Callers). Part of this will depend on finding that sweet spot on the amp, and the other part will depend on the recordings you use.

I have used the 4x6" Radio Shack Speaker (which from what I've been told is made by Speco), and did not like the sound as well as that of the Speco SPC-5. The Speco SPC-5 seems to have a better frequency response and is a better match with the Radio Shack Amp.

How to get everything into a Coffee Mug? That can indeed be tricky. The first thing to do is remove the Amp Circuit Board from its orginal housing. The only thing you need to mount in the coffee cup is the Circuit Board. The speaker (Speco SPC-5) is mounted in the front (actually it is the bottom end of the coffee mug) of a huge coffee mug, and the Amp Circuit Board goes in the rear on the side. Depending on how much you cut off of the bottom of the coffee mug will determine if you need 90 degree angle connecctors to plug the Speaker and Sound Source into the Amp. It is then just a matter of installing a Switch (and I like a LED Indicator Light also so I do not accidentally leave the amp on to drain the battery) in the powder wire for the Amp.

I think if you put one of these little callers together you will be surprised at the sound quality. I think for most distress sounds this caller will produce all the volume neede. If you are trying to HOWL for Coyotes at long distance then it may need a little more volume.

As per the sound source, about any MP3 Player will work, as will the walkman type CD Players and ever a Digital Voice Recorder.

Larry


----------



## NECoyoteHunter

Thanks for your reply, Larry. Let's make sure I understand you correctly.

First off, I find a big insulated coffee mug with a top that presses firmly onto it (perhaps a large half-gallon pop mug from Kwik-Shop?). I then cut the bottom of the cup out and place the speaker in the bottom of the cup so that the "bell" of the speaker is flush with the bottom of the cup. If this is right, how do I "fasten" the speaker inside the cup?

Next, I pull the circuit board out of the Radio Shack amp and place it inside the cup. I solder a 9-volt battery attachment to it along with the other things you mention above.

Then, I cut a hole in the side of the cup and add a on/off switch. I cut a 2nd hole and add an LED light. How do I attach the switch and light to the cup?

Next, I cut another hole and add a female jack that I will plug the MP3 player into.

Now, I'm pretty-much ready to go. Granted there is quite a few soldering that needs to take place, but am I heading down the right path?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## NECoyoteHunter

One more question Larry. You say you use a Rio 600 MP3 player. What size is yours (MB)?


----------



## SDHandgunner

Yep I do not have the dimensions handy for the cup I used, abut I bet that sucker would hold a whole pot of coffee. Yes that is exactly what I did. To hold the speaker into the cup I removed the mounting bracket from the speaker. I then drilled a tiny hole in the base of the speaker the bracket fastens to. I slid the speaker into the cup, measured very carefully and drilled a hole in the cup to line up with the hole I drilled in the speaker. I then attached the speaker to the cup with a dry wall screw. Once that was done I took a hot glue gun and ran a bead of hot glue around the circumfrence of the cup / speaker bell to seal it off and help secure it in place.

Yes I have been using the Rio 600 MP3 Players. They are no longer made but can be found on E-Bay quite reasonable. The ones I have been using are the 64Meg, but they can be found with 132Meg also. There are better MP3 Players out there it is just that I had the soft ware to program the Rio600.

Shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll try to e-mail you back with some photos of one of the Coffee Cup E-Callers I built. In addition go to the forums at www.predatormasters.com and do a search under the Electronic Calls section for Home Made E-Callers.

Larry


----------



## NECoyoteHunter

Thanks for your answers, Larry. A couple more questions. . . .

What is your reason for disassembling the amplifier? Why don't you use it "as is"?

You mentioned earlier that if you had to guess, you would guess that your home-made caller is not quite as good as the Fox Pro or Wildlife Technologies, etc. Why do you think that is? If your answer is that they have a better amplifier (or for that matter a better mp3 player or better speaker), how can we as "do-it-ourselfers" obtain the same quality components?

Chris


----------



## NECoyoteHunter

One more question. You say you have a 64 MB caller. How many sounds can you get on it (how many minutes/hours)?

I have been trying decide between a 512 MB or 1GB MP3 player. Is 512 more than I will ever need?


----------



## SDHandgunner

Most of my tracks are somewhere between 30 seconds to 3 minutes (depending on the source). I have either 20 or 21 tracks on my Rio right now and it is about full. You don't need to put 20 minute tracks on your MP3 Player as most of the tracks (whether CD or Cassette) are basically ONE SOUND LOOP (usually about a minute) looped over and over again to make up the entire track. With the repeat function on the MP3 Players or CD Players you do not need to take up that much drive space (or at least I haven't found the need yet).

Larry


----------



## NECoyoteHunter

Thanks Larry,

Did you see my other two questions two posts above?


----------



## SDHandgunner

NECoyoteHunter said:


> Thanks for your answers, Larry. A couple more questions. . . .
> 
> What is your reason for disassembling the amplifier? Why don't you use it "as is"?
> 
> You mentioned earlier that if you had to guess, you would guess that your home-made caller is not quite as good as the Fox Pro or Wildlife Technologies, etc. Why do you think that is? If your answer is that they have a better amplifier (or for that matter a better mp3 player or better speaker), how can we as "do-it-ourselfers" obtain the same quality components?
> 
> Chris


The main reasons for disassembling the amplifier from its original housing are twofold. #1 once you hot glue the volume control in place you need to add an on-off switch and there isn't a lot of room inside of that little housing. #2 I like adding a LED Indicator Light so I know when it is ON and do not inadvertantly leave it on when not in use. #3 I like to house the battery in foam rubber to help protect it somewhat from the cold, and there is not enough room for that in the original housing.

It has some to do with the amp, it has some to do with the sound source, and may have some to do with the speaker. However I think a lot of it is in the sounds themselves also. As such when you put it all together it is a combination of things and each individual set of components.

You have to remember that the E-Caller I am talking about building costs about 1/5 or less of the Factory Produced Callers you are talking about. If we were to spend an equal amount of money on components to build our own I am quite sure it would be every bit as good as anything you can buy.

I have built a couple over the years with a Cana Kit 12 VDC Amp. These callers using this amp can not be made as compact, but do indeed have more volume and every bit as good quality of sound if not better.

Larry

Larry


----------



## NECoyoteHunter

Which sites does everyone use to get their sounds from? Are there any sites where a person can get free downloads of different sounds?

What audio editing software does everyone use? Are there any freeware that are any good?

Thanks.


----------



## NECoyoteHunter

OK, Larry, I have taken the lid off of the Radio Shack amplifier.

First off, am I just able to use the 9V connector that is already connected to it?

Secondly, how/where do I disconnect the speaker from the circuit board?

Third, Where/how do I connect the on/off switch and LED indicator light?

Once again, THANKS for your help!

Chris


----------



## raymondvillain

About spotlights. Went to Walmart and bought a rechargeable hand held with charger, 2 batteries, and clip-on colored lenses (red, blue, amber) for about $47. Later I happened to be in Pep Boys auto parts and they had a 3 million candle power rechargable hand held spotlight for about $30. Comes with a charger, but no colored clip on lenses. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Andrewsdad

I'm with NEhunter. I just bought my parts and am starting to work on it. My understandingis that you don't have to take the little speaker off since the amp speaker will not work if you have another speaker hooked up. I am also intersted in seeing the answers to your questions. I am very excited about getting this put together. Thanks again for taking the time to help other hunters out.


----------



## SDHandgunner

IF you are leaving the AMP Circuit Board in the original housing then you really do not need to do anything with the wiring, just find the sweet spot on the volume control, mark it (or as I prefer grind a notch in in) so you know how much to turn it up so as to not induce any unwanted amp hiss / noise.

Now if you are removing the circuit board from the original housing, then cut the wires running to the original tiny speaker in the RS Housing as close the circuit board as possible (at least that is the way I've been doing it so the wires don't get in the way of anything). Yes the original battery connector / wires can be used if they are long enough for your mounting needs. If you are doing this as the original post on this subject and using a seperate on/off switch then it is just as easy to replace the battery connector as you are gonna need more wire anyway.

The first several ones I made I just left the amp circuit board in the original housing and ground a slot on the volume control so I knew by feel how much to turn up the volume. I just velcor'd the little housing to the rear of my sound source and used it that way.

Larry


----------



## Scotty Dog

I'm lost. can you explain the wiring again?


----------



## Andrewsdad

Got everything hooked up. Looks great. Just waiting to get my speaker delivered and then I need to get a sound source. I am going to find a cheap mp3 player. Any ideas on where to get sounds that I can download onto my player? I have no problem paying for them if I have to.


----------



## MossyMO

http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm#Calling

This site is down right now - http://downloads.western-rivers.com/sound.php

If anyone knows of others, please let us know.


----------



## munsterlander

I followed the instructions from SDHandgunner and have a wiring problem. I removed the amp board after hot glueing the volume control and cut the wires on the speaker. I cut the wires on the battery connector. I then spliced in some 18 ga. wire to the loose ends so I had enough length to work with. I connected the red (+) wire from the new battery connector and the red new switch wire to the left side of the volume (on/off) switch. I connected the black wire from the new switch to the right side of the volume switch. I connected the red wire from the led light and the red wire from the old battery connector to the same (right side) of the volume switch. Last, I connected the black wire from the new battery connector, led light and old battery connector together. I may have blown something out because the led light does not come on when I press the new switch and the battery started to get warm.

Can anyone tell me where I screwed up?????


----------



## DOGKILLR

Maybe this may help some of you out with the wiring. I think I have it right. Been a long time since I took electronics in college.










The battery is shown on lower left.


----------



## Dennis W

SDhandgunner Thanks for info on electronic calls I think it works great.
here is a caller I put together

[siteimg]6342[/siteimg][/img]


----------



## MossyMO

Dennis W
I like the camo paint job, looks good. :beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner

You are very welcome. I too like the camo paint job, nice looking caller.


----------



## Dennis W

Thanks guys. 
I think it turned out pretty sweet. SDHandgunner's directions on this prodject were great. I was a little nervouse when getting all of the parts ordered. I first put together the 12v VCD Caller. That turned out pretty nice also. I had built enough confidence to try the mug caller Since I had to order 2 speakers.
On the 12v caller I added a Cigerette lighter so I could charge the battery. I bought a charger at Interstate Battery for $12 I think it was. 
Once again my hat goes off to SDHandgunner for makeing this possible.
I can't wait to go out and try these callers out. So far I have just been driving the wife and pets crazy LOL
Here is a photo of my 12v Caller.

[siteimg6347[/siteimg]


----------



## Dennis W

!Doh! my photo did'nt work.

[siteimg]6347[/siteimg]


----------



## sasquatch2000

What is the total dollar cost on this project, including MP3 player and everything? What is total time involved?

Just trying to determine if it is worth it over buying one.


----------



## SDHandgunner

Depending on the cost of the MP3 Player you should be able to put one of these callers together for under $100.00. I think there are prices for the parts-n-pieces listed in the original post if I remember right.

Larry


----------



## WIUHunter

I made one last week, I already had an Ipod so i didn't have to pay for that but other than that it was about 45 bucks total thats with shipping of several items as well


----------



## fishman70

Guys, what size coffee mug are you using for your e-caller and where are you finding them?


----------



## MossyMO

I don't know how many ounce the mug was I use, but I am sure I could have poured around 5 beers into it...... It was the big Sportsmans Warehouse mug that i used, holds the speaker nice.


----------



## 1shot1yote

I used a 64oz coffee mug. I found mine at a Holiday gas station for like $3.50. This is how mine turned out along with my favorite gun.
[siteimg]6123[/siteimg]

Justin


----------



## fishman70

What did you use for the feet on your e-caller?


----------



## irish

Mine works great also, thanks for the great info . And simple top bulid too about an hour including paint and all done .And here is an idea for Mp3 players went into the local cell phone store they had some cheapies. That they had been giveing out with new phone sales i got 3 for free they only hold about 20 sounds but now some of my friends have callers also . The only bad thing is i ran my Radio shack out of parts ! Have to have them order more so i can finish the last one .Also when my wife was on a parts run she stoped at a pawn shop you can get some Mp3 players for 20 bucks . So thanks again .

Irish :lol:


----------



## 1shot1yote

I just cut short pieces of pvc and put rubber caps on the bottoms. At first I glued them on but they kept falling off or getting knocked off. So then I screwed pvc caps to the mug and then glued the legs in, that has worked pretty good.

Justin


----------



## rhdeerslayer

What does it cost to go wireless how Larry described in the early goings of the post?


----------



## bustaduck

Hey,
I saw where someone was mentioning cheap MP3 Players. They almost always have very cheap ones at http://www.ecost.com/ecost/shop/countdown/default.asp in the bargain countdown area. I looked tonight and they have a 1GB one for $35.00 with a $35.00 rebate. You basically get one for about $10.00 once you include shipping. I got one of these about a year ago and it works pretty well. Might be a nice choice for someone that doesn't want to damage their $400 ipod.

By the way, this was a great post and thanks for everyone for the info. I read this and decided to make my first one this past Saturday. I started around lunch and was basically done by dinner. I had to use a 4 inch car speaker instead of a horn because that was all I could scroung up on short notice, but it sounds pretty good for the firs try.

Here are a couple of pictures.



















Now I just have to figure out how to call yotes with it.


----------



## MossyMO

bustaduck
I like it, you done well !!! Is that camo duct tape you wrapped it with?


----------



## bustaduck

Thanks MO!

It is camo tape, but I wouldn't call it duct tape. It is just a little role that I got at Walley World. It is a little rough looking, but I hope that Mr. Yote doesn't get close enough see the imperfections.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I just have to say this is one helluva post. Over 21,000 veiws! Way to go SDHandgunner :thumb:


----------



## MossyMO

and it has lasted 15 months !!! :beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner

Well if you guys keep asking questions, building e-callers and posting photos maybe we can make it last 24 months.

You guys have built some nice looking e-callers. You have the satisfaction of building / designing them yourselves and if any one part wears out or breaks you can replace it yourself.

Like I always say the only limiting factor in how you build one of these e-callers is your IMAGINATION.

WTG guys you're doing great.

Larry


----------



## johnksully

Can you do a two speaker system with this type of player? Thanks guys.


----------



## rhdeerslayer

Hey SD, what does it cost to go wireless with the components you mentioned?? Great post and you guys have given me several ideas!! I know someone mentioned using car audio speakers instead of a horn, any pros or cons that youre aware of?


----------



## WIUHunter

any of you guys try painting the inside of the horn??? Do you think it will damage the speaker?


----------



## irish

I painted mine did not hurt a thing still works great .

Irish


----------



## FoxTrot308

Ok, Heres what im wondering, i got everything i need except one thing, an amp,how much is it going to run me?and can i steal one from anywhere, an old car speaker, house speaker, etc... , Would i find one in an old car sound system anywhere?Ive got everything i need 100 percent except an amp of some kind.

Got It Ready to Roll Just Not Enough Juice to Go to My Horn to Call In Them Big Coyotes.


----------



## YoteSlapper

SD listed all the parts and prices on the first part of this thread I think, or at least I saw it somewhere... I got an amp at Radio Shack for like 12 bucks. Just plug it in and go.

I thought building one looked like a neat idea, so I think I spent about 50 bucks and made one using the cheapest cassette player that Target had. Used one of the old cassette tapes I had from Johny Stewart. I think I have about 40 foot of cord to the speaker. The very first time I tried it I shot a coyote at 25 yards at about 10 minutes into the stand. Mine is not near as fancy as some the other guys made that have posted their pictures.

Fun little project though. Next step is to try to make it remote.

Thanks to all who have passed along ideas on this.


----------



## MossyMO

YoteSlapper
I agree, this summer I do want to add a remote control to mine or make another one with a remote. I would like hearing different suggestions on how and what is the least expensive options I have to make this happen?

I can see me building a few of these, I am also thinking another with a detachable wired speaker. I like the idea of having a few for different types of set ups.

Also would like to find more sounds to download, if anyone knows of other sites besides what has been allready mentioned I would appreciate hearing about them or if someone may have some others they could email me? I will pay for postage and a disc if you can burn them to CD and mail them, not a problem, Thanks !!!
[email protected]


----------



## SDHandgunner

rhdeerslayer said:


> Hey SD, what does it cost to go wireless with the components you mentioned?? Great post and you guys have given me several ideas!! I know someone mentioned using car audio speakers instead of a horn, any pros or cons that youre aware of?


If you shop around on E-Bay you can usually find an Azden WLX-PRO Wireless Mic System for $150.00 or less. This is the only Wireless Mic System I have worked with. I like the Azden because it has 2 channels and if one has interfierence then you can switch to the other channel for your area.

Adding the Azden WLX-PRO is as simple as plugging it in and going calling for the most part. The Azden Transmitter gets plugged into the Sound Source (ie MP3 Player, CD Player, Cassette Player, Digital Voice Recorder etc) with a 6 Foot Patch Cord. The reason for the 6 foot patch cord is this serves as the antenna for the Transmitter. Next remove the speaker wire plug from the amp, and plug it into the Azden Receiver, then obviously plug a patch cord between the Azden Receiver and the Amp and your in business.

How you set this system up is a matter of your imagination. Some guys mount the Radio Shack Amp, Speaker and Azden Receiver in a Coffee Mug, Flashlight Housing or even a Pistol Case. The Azden Transmitter and the MP3 Player (or Walkman Cassette or CD Player) can go into your coat pockets.

Yep going remote is as simple as that. All it takes is $$$ and some careful shopping.

Larry.


----------



## FoxTrot308

I Plan on making mine remote very soon, soons i get it working good.
So i stole a horn out of a car alarm system that will make your ears bleed if you put it up full blast indoors.  I'm tellin you its LOUDDD!!
Thing is , i got a 100 W amp hooked up to this bad boy, she screams when the amp is only half way, and the problem is, its a 12v amp, which is a disadvantage considering i need 2 6v batteries running in a series( stole them from two rechargable flashlights) So Far i had to buy nothing for this project as i planned, i used stuff i already had.

So ive got the 100 watt amp, the horn, and two 6v batteries mounted inside a pistol case with two snap locks so i can access it very easily, can adjust my amp very easily for those windy days when you need a bit of extra juice(which i shouldnt!), the batteries just slide in place, and if they die i got a 12v power pack that will run this hog for a week straight. 

I need to pick up one of those amps at radioshack so my batteries will last alooooot longer, will keep the two 6v since there rechargable and that everythings already set up to go.

As for the wireless, ill tell you what im doing, ive got these remote wireless switches for trucks and cars and stuff for the fog and driving lights.You get a little box to wire in as a switch and you get a little remote with an on and off. So what ill do is, put my ipod on repeat with a rabbit distress call and just leave it on the whole time in the woods(battery lasts 24 hours on it so i dont have to worry). The ipod will be on repeat and the power wiring going to the amp i will break the circuit with one of these wireless switches when i want it off, and then turn it back on, thus playing the call again. Pretty good idea i think, works up to 75ft away, got them at an old clearance bin in a tool shop or something like that at like 4 bucks each or something clearing them out.

So im done now , i have successfully made one of these calls and i thank all you guys for posting and talking and being able to read what yous have done.

Now Its off to find another project on the net to occupy myself with.. :lol:


----------



## rifle6

where is the best place to get downloadable sounds?


----------



## 69beers

SDHandgunner,

Did you shorten the speaker wire on your mug caller or did you leave the 10' as is on the speco?


----------



## SDHandgunner

The only plave on the net I have downloaded sounds from is Western Rivers, so can not comment on any other others.

As per the speaker wire. Yes I shortened the speaker wire on the speco speaker. I simply bought a solder on 1/8" mono plug from Radio Shack, cut the wire to about a foot long and soldered the new plug on. Much less wire to fit inside after I shortened it.

Larry


----------



## NYpredator

Hello Gunter,

I live Kingston, NY and recognized your picture from Gander Mountain. I have recently put together an E-Caller but need a couple horn speakers. What store did you say had them?

What types of sounds have you had the most success with here in NY? Any tips would be appreciated as i am just getting into the Predator Hunting for the second season.

Thanks,
NYpredator



Grunter said:


> Let me know if you need the speaker that Larry suggested. The electronic store near me has 6 or 7 left on there shelf.
> 
> Larry you are the Man!! :beer:
> 
> I built one a couple days ago using your parts list and it works PREEEEMO!
> Here is a pic of the one I whipped up;
> 
> http://home.hvc.rr.com/dvoutdoors/photo.htm
> 
> If any of you don't believe, Trust Me, Believe. This thing is the real deal.
> Thanks again Larry!!
> 
> Dave


----------



## MOGLEY

you can download individual calls or a 20 min sequence of calls from varmint als .com. I did for my daughter mp 3 player and it works great.


----------



## rifle6

got mine done and it works great!
i even got a rio mp3 player cheap on Ebay. total 37 bucks!
it has already called it 1 yote and a fox.

THANKS!


----------



## el_vaquero

Great info SDH...thanks!

I just started searching for how to make an e-caller and this one is just what I wanted.

Anyone know how long you can make the patch cord? I was thinking 25 to 30 feet so I can operate the Ipod in my blind and have the e-caller set up a little ways...not too far since I bowhunt. Will this unit work with that long of a patch cord? If it's already been answered, forgive me but there are a lot of posts and I might have missed it.

Also, somebody asked about wireless units...I found this one and seems to be a decent unit. This place has the cheapest price I could find.

http://djshop.com/351-vr-r.html

Thanks again!


----------



## MnYoteRookie

HELLO!!! From a neighbor to the east...

If anyone is interested in a wireless set up, I may have a new (opened, tested and reboxed) Nady 151 VR-LT system available shortly.

It is posted over in the classifieds...


----------



## CANON2000

great post i will be building mine soon


----------



## whitetail12

A note as to how I made my caller wireless. I found a set of two way radios with a speaker and mic jack. The mp3 player goes from the headphone jack to the mic jack on one radio. Set the channel to a nonfcc regualated channel and make sure no one else is currently using the channel. Then plug the amp into the speaker jack of the second radio and the speco speaker into the amp. The wireless part should only add about $20-30 to the project. You may need an adapter for the mic jack as they are mostly all 3/32" instead of the standard 1/8" stereo.


----------



## owwwwww

Heres the Radio shack cheapo i built the other week. I got the mp3 player for christmas and my girlfriend thinks im crazy for erasing my music and just having calling sounds....Oh well

I just used velcro to hold the amp and player to the speaker. Hasnt brought in any coyotes yet


----------



## whitetail12

I have found another easy way to make a wireless e-caller, have yet to buy it though. http://www.canakit.net/Default.asp?Cont ... /UK165.asp This is made to transmit fm signals from an mp3 player which would help the impedance issues that limit the sound through the 2 way radios. Supposed to have a 200m range, a small boom box powered by battery tuned to the correct fm signal and this could make an interesting caller. The mp3 player could be with you to control what and how long the sounds play. I will post a follow up once I get it together.


----------



## Quacker Wacker

on varmint als and western rivers, etc what are the calls that have worked best? The 20 min sequence...16...jr distress...?


----------



## krackle40

I am starting to get the materials to make my caller, but I am having trouble trying to find the right mp3 player. I am looking for a player that would support windows vista and also one that has a voice recorder so I can try and record some sounds if it works. Any info would be helpful thanks


----------



## Jungda99

Alright I am joining the fun! I ordered the speaker tonight and am going to pick up the other parts Monday Morning.

Should be fun.

For the time being couldn't I use the old faithfull DeWalt radio with my Ipod? My DeWalt has the input jack on the front of it.

I am assuming this won't be loud enough.

Anyone else have pics of their homemade callers?

Later
David


----------



## owwwwww

Your dewalt radio should be plenty loud, just a pain to carry


----------



## Jungda99

owwwwww said:


> Your dewalt radio should be plenty loud, just a pain to carry


I tried out the old dewalt and it isn't quite good enough. Its not lout enough and the sounds don't come out very clear.

I got the Speco I ordered form online last night. I just quickly hooked it all up and man is that thing loud. Clear too.

I only had up turned up half way and my ears can't handle it. I will be doing the mug setup this weekend. I have all the parts...should be fun. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## owwwwww

Sounds good, post a pic!


----------



## Jungda99

Well the E caller is done (except for painting it) It took me arond 2.5 hrs last nigth with some interuptions. I won't be using the IPod in the picture for the MP3 player. I bought a Sansa Clip 1 GB for $30 so I don't have to worry about wrecking my Ipod. Can't wait to use it. Thanks for all of your guys help with building this.









Roto Zip worked pretty good to cut the bottom out.
























I had to mess with the wiring a bit to get everything to work. This close up should help you figure it out. Once I got the schematic I just made all of the wires a bit longer by soldering some more wire on.


----------



## BPhunter

Hey guys, first time posting on this site, Your forum popped up on google when I was looking for homemade callers, and man do you have some great info on this site. I just received my speco speaker in the mail today and I am pumped to assemble my coffee cup caller this weekend ( I even got the same holiday pantry cup as in the photos. I already fired it up with just the amp and my Ipod and man is it loud. It's so loud that I'll have to wait to find the "sweet spot" on the radio shack amp until I get to my buddies garage because this thing is so loud you can hear it throughout my apartment complex at 1/2 the amplifier's power. And i guess my neighbor's in the don't appreciate coyote howls reverberating throughout the hallways. With all the great info and advice the remaining assembly should be a snap. Thanks again for the great posts.


----------



## YoteSlapper

Jungda99,

Nice post!!!

One question though. Does the amp, wires, battery and all, just get stuffed inside and then they are rattling around. Or are you securing everything somehow to the inside of the cup?

Good pictures of all your projects guys. Thanks for doing that.

You all look to be much more handy than I am. :beer:

YoteSlapper


----------



## SDHandgunner

On the ones I have built I secured the amp circuit board to the inside of the coffee mug (or project box depending on which verion I built) with a self tapping screw through one of the holes in the amp circuit board and let the wires just hang. I also stuffed the inside full of foam rubber to keep anything from rattling around and to serve as a little more insulation.

Larry


----------



## Fallguy

Jungda99

That Sansa Clip mp3 player is awesome. I have a 2 GB one as my main mp3 player. Got it for 35 dollars on Black Friday. Only had to get up at 4 AM to get it and it was well worth the time and money.


----------



## SDHandgunner

Fallguy said:


> That Sansa Clip mp3 player is awesome.


How large is the track display on this particular MP3 Player? Will an old fart like me be able to read it without my bifocals?

Thanks

Larry


----------



## owwwwww

I have the same one and its pretty tough to see in daylight sun unless you hold it the right way. I just made my sound titles in all capital letters so i can see them easier.. No complaints other wise


----------



## Jungda99

I Hot glued everything to the cup inside...I will see how that holds up. If that fails I will put a screw in it. the wires are all loose and the battery is stuffed in some AC lineset insulation (rubbery foam) so it cant move

You can read the screen on the Sansa pretty good.

Does the Sansa have the "repeat" feature? I havn't messed with it much.


----------



## Fallguy

I know if you select one particular song it will keep playing that song. If you pick "play all" it will do that.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Fallguy, Consider adding this thread to your index. This thread see's alot of traffic.


----------



## Fallguy

Good call Bloody. It has been on there since Feb. 6th. :lol:


----------



## CoyoteFarm

:beer:

Great info guys. Pictures are great also. I'm starting to get my parts together so I can build one. I won't be making it wireless just yet. For added distance would I be able to use 100ft wire between the amplifier and the speaker horn? Would that work well? Thanks Guys. Great Job.
Anthony


----------



## Fallguy

Coyote farm

Depends if you want to mess with 100 feet of cord. Pain in the butt it sounds like to me.


----------



## cwoparson

Preymaster sells 50 foot extension cords that are very thin and unaffected by cold. I added two 50 footers to the 10 foot cord on the horn and when through I just wind it around the horn bell. With all 110 feet it does not exceed the diameter of the horn lip when wrapped. very easy to use and stows nicely. The older cords JS used, such as those on the cassette tape units were thick, bulky and stiff in the cold. A PITA to use.


----------



## yote niffer

SDHandgunner,
I found this site through google and i love it. I made one of the E callers you have described above. My question is how do i wire the on/off switch to the amp? ( I bought the radio shack amp ) I do not want to mess up my amp and "guess" which wire to solder the wires to. Could you please post a pic of the terminal you soldered to on the switch board? Any help would be appreciated although none is expected. Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## cwoparson

yote niffer, just cut either the ground or hot wire from the battery in the amp and wire the switch in between. The amp is left on all the time and your simply interrupting the battery power with the on and off switch. When I start mine up I turn on the mp3 player first and then the on and off switch to the amp. I do it in reverse when shutting down so as not to forget to turn off the amp as I did not install a led power light on mine.


----------



## yote niffer

cwoparson, Thank you for the information. The light went on when you explained it. I am not very good at electrical but the information was clear when i read your post. Thanks for the time. Happy yote hunting!!


----------



## Jal5

cwoparson said:


> Preymaster sells 50 foot extension cords that are very thin and unaffected by cold. I added two 50 footers to the 10 foot cord on the horn and when through I just wind it around the horn bell. quote]
> 
> There are two 50' ext. cords on preymaster website, which one did you buy that fits a typical mp3 player-amp-power horn?
> thanks.
> 
> Great information on building these.
> 
> Joe


----------



## cwoparson

I don't know what is on the website, couldn't find extension cords on the Johnny Stewart site but it will be the one with the mini plugs that are just like the one on the horn, assuming the horn you used had a mini plug as mine did. Now I'm trying to remember if the package said Hunters Specialties or Johnny Stewart. If I'm not mistaken the Preymaster is a Johnny Stewart item made by Hunters Specialties. I bought the one's I have at WalMart on a rack where all the Preymaster sound cards were.


----------



## Jal5

I checked out the allpredatorcalls.com site and that is where two different ext. cords are listed but neither gives details of type of plug. one states for JS512 or 612 for $14.95 and the other is listed as for various FoxPro callers at $29.95

Don't think I ever saw any predator stuff at Walmart here.


----------



## cwoparson

I've got one of the old 612 callers which is a cassette tape type with a very heavy duty cord. I believe the JS512 is also cassette. Neither one of those cords would work. I'd be willing to bet you could get these cords at radio shack or at least the components to make your own.









This is one of my horns with 60 feet of cord on it. Ten feet that came on the horn and a fifty foot extension. Another 50 foot extension added will increase the size very little, maybe a half inch in diameter at most. That disk on the back of the horn is just a plastic lid I glued onto the horn to keep the cord from unraveling.


----------



## ring41

Where can i find free downloads for a coyote call?


----------



## goosehound12

ring41 said:


> Where can i find free downloads for a coyote call?


Ring41, Go to VarmintAl.com or midwestpredator.groupee.net. You can download them for free


----------



## rsetty

This site has a bunch of downloads as well.

http://www.western-rivers.com/downloads.html


----------



## ScooterG&amp;L

Larry,

I was just wondering... How do you change the stereo output of the mp3 player to mono? I think the jack input to the RS amp is mono. Mine is an older unit I used for testing and it is Mono in and out.

Nice write-up. :beer:

Sorry guys, This was a question for a very old post (Sat Jan 07, 2006) by Larry, but if anyone has an answer, I would appreciate it.
:wink:


----------



## minnesota_hunter

has anyone tried useing pvc pipe. if so does it work or not im just ordered the parts to build one and i think pvc would work really good.


----------



## Trapper99

rsetty said:


> This site has a bunch of downloads as well.
> 
> http://www.western-rivers.com/downloads.html


How do you download the sounds? I went to that website to get the coyote calls and all it lets me do is listen to them...


----------



## Spanker

Scooter,
Radio Shack has an inline plug. It makes things a bit larger but works well.


----------



## cwoparson

> How do you download the sounds? I went to that website to get the coyote calls and all it lets me do is listen to them...


Right click on the sound and then select save as.


----------



## REFLECTIONS

Does anyone have an update on the remotes, MP3 players, amps, and speakers you are using? This is a very informative thread but advances in technology have been made in the last 2 years. Perhaps this great mouse trap has been improved by someone that would share it with us.


----------



## Radar21

I am building one shortly using the 12 volt and the kit.

A post somewhere you mention using coax to the jacks. Can you go into some detail on the coax????? Is it soldered on, where do you get it? Is it a standard Radio Shack Item. How bad is the noise with standard wire?

Sorry guys, I can get my PM to work.......


----------



## Nevada-J

REFLECTIONS - I've been all wound up and ready to build the "El-Cheapo" caller that is described on VarmintAls website (and others). Earlier today, I had all the parts lined up at Radio Shack and ready to hit the button to purchase, and then for some reason, I stopped and checked some websites for 'reviews' of this type of caller. 
I was wondering the same thing you were ... there must be something more advanced available.
There is.
I think.
I ordered a Cass Creek Bighorn Speaker from Cabela's tonight. $50 delivered to my door. I should get it in a couple of days. 
It hooks directly to an MP3 player (I've got a Blackberry that'll do).
No need to solder or 'build' anything.
It may be just a bit more expensive, but I won't have 6+ connections between my MP3 player and speaker. Just one. I'm only guessing, but I think the sound will be better - much better.
Once I have the unit, I'll post another comment with the results.


----------



## Nevada-J

The Cass Creek Bighorn speaker showed up and it works great. I haven't used it in the field yet, but it does everything I expected it to do. With a $5 adapter to connect the 3.5 plug to my 2.5 jack on the Blackberry - I'm good to go. (Most MP3s have 3.5 jacks)


----------



## foster_65

where can i get good crow sounds for my caller besides western river. i didnt really like there sounds


----------



## Nevada-J

I'd also like to know where to get other MP3 sounds for us 'do-it-yourself-ers'

I've been to Varmintal.com and got all his stuff. (He doesn't have crow)

Anyone else have any good sites for downloading / sharing MP3 sounds?


----------



## jrp267

?


----------



## jchristie600

How long does the 9 volt battery last?


----------



## nosib

do these work well and are they easy to make?


----------



## SDHandgunner

Western Rivers used to have free downloads on their site. Not sure if they are still there or not but that is where I downloaded my crow sounds.

I have used mine an entire season on one battery, provided I shut it off when not in use.

Yes they are easy to make and work quite well for the $$$ invested. Are there better callers out there ? Yes but it depends on what you want.

Larry


----------



## nosib

umm is there any pics on what i can do? i am a visual learner..


----------



## alleyyooper

SD Handgunner. Thank you so much for shareing your information on the home made E Caller.
I just got my MP3 player for Christmas and was worried that it might not work, but after reading the full thread I see that is what Fall Guy uses the sansa 2gb.
Find it hard to believe that people are intrested in building one and don't read the whole thread.
Your first post showed pictures on how to wire things but here we are into page 4 and some one wants pictures.
I didn't count all the post where people asked where to down load the sounds but there were a bunch despit a bunch of post with the answers.
Again thank you very much for the information and answering the same questions repetedly.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy

alleyyooper said:


> Find it hard to believe that people are intrested in building one and don't read the whole thread.
> Your first post showed pictures on how to wire things but here we are into page 4 and some one wants pictures.
> I didn't count all the post where people asked where to down load the sounds but there were a bunch despit a bunch of post with the answers.
> 
> Al


Some people are just lazy and don't want to look through it all. Their loss!


----------



## SDHandgunner

alleyyooper thanks for the kind words. Yep I do get a lot of questions about these callers. Some I can answer some I can't. My cousin's husband BobT just built one of these callers and is having a feed back problem. Never ran into that problem before, but in talking to Bob I think we may have it firgured out.

In all honesty I am not the first guy to build one of these callers and I sure won't be the last. I generally build one every year and someone sees it and wants to buy it, so I end up selling it and starting over the next year.

In reality only the builders imagination is the limiting factor on what a person can build.

I wear bifocals for reading (yeah 55 year old eyes). I HATE wearing my glasses when calling, and in fact usually don't wear them when calling. Without my glasses I can not read the readout on the MP3 Players and have on more than one occasion played the wrong track.

This year I bought a Cass Creek Nomad Predator Remote E-Caller and am using that as the sound source for this years version of my caller. This is a lot easier for me to use in the field, 5 sounds with each sound having it's own seperate button so I only have to remember which button is which.

I have had it out a couple times but so far have not called in anything with it.

As stated earlier only your imagination is the limiting factor in what you can build.

Larry


----------



## alleyyooper

Did the math on SDhandgunners home built E caller Radio shack parts list for those who like me wanted to know the total cost.

Radio Shack items parts list

Radio Shack #277-1008, Mini Audio Amplifier/Speaker = $12.99ea

Radio Shack #275-1565, SPST Soft Feel Push on Push Off Switch = $2.59ea

Radio Shack #276-084, LED Indicator Light for Amp (fits 3/16" hole) = $1.99ea

Radio Shack #42-2387, 6 Foot Patch Cord 1/8" Stereo Plug on each end = $4.99ea

Radio Shack #270-325, 9V Snap Type Battery Connectors (Pkg. of 5) = $1.99ea

Radio Shack #270-1805, Project Enclosure ((6"x3'X2") = $3.79ea

The speaker I have found to produce the absolute BEST sound is the Speco SPC-5 PA Speaker. These can be order online from Lashen Electronics, they are $8.42 plus shipping, but they have a minimum order of $25.00. This speaker comes with about 10 feet of speaker wire and a plug attached (or at least the ones I have used have) to plug the speaker directly into the Speaker Jack on the Radio Shack Mini Amp.

TOTAL $36.76 fot the above parts per SDhandgunners price list.
To that add the states sales tax. the cost of some type of sound sourse like an MP3 player.

I still like the idea of building my own but want to research the few cheap e callers I have found for less than $50.00. Being on a fixed income just sucks in todays rolla coaster ecomony.

 Al


----------



## TnHillbilly

SDHandgunner, Thanks for all the information you done on this unit. Do you or anyone have a schematic and OR wiring diagram for the Amp Circuit Board for the Homemade E-caller? I have read all 5 pages and I'm a little confused on the wiring of the board. I need a little help here guys Thanks


----------



## nosib

TnHillbilly said:


> SDHandgunner, Thanks for all the information you done on this unit. Do you or anyone have a schematic and OR wiring diagram for the Amp Circuit Board for the Homemade E-caller? I have read all 5 pages and I'm a little confused on the wiring of the board. I need a little help here guys Thanks


this is what i was asking for pics.... sorry for not being specific


----------



## TnHillbilly

Hey Nosib

I guess they are going to keep the info we asked for to their self


----------



## YoteHunter777

Sorry this is so sloppy, but I can only do this on Paint lol. If you have any questions I can try to help, but this should help you. Also, the red and black are color coded on the diagram to make it a little easier, red being positive and black negative of course. If you are not very good with electronics, just use the speacker ad amp how they come, and use the volume control/switch that is on the amp to turn it off and on. I


----------



## alleyyooper

Very nicly done Youte hunter.

 Al


----------



## TnHillbilly

nosib I was wrong about keep the info to their self!

Thanks SDHandgunner for answering my pm yesterday and helping me out with the wiring

Thanks for the Great wiring diagram YoteHunter777 and for offering to answer questions we have it about it.


----------



## SDHandgunner

YoteHunter777 said:


> Sorry this is so sloppy, but I can only do this on Paint lol. If you have any questions I can try to help, but this should help you. Also, the red and black are color coded on the diagram to make it a little easier, red being positive and black negative of course. If you are not very good with electronics, just use the speacker ad amp how they come, and use the volume control/switch that is on the amp to turn it off and on. I


Many thanks Yotehunter777 for making and posting this diagram. This will be a great help to those that requested a photo.

Thanks again, you do good!

Larry


----------



## golfnut1969

You can get the speaker at this site without a minimum purchase.
http://www.wearecb.com/store/speco-spc- ... p-875.html


----------



## alleyyooper

the Speco SPC-5 PA Speaker.
They have a minum order of $25.00 now.

http://www.alliedelec.com/

phone (866) 433-5722
Speco Technologies
SPEAKER, PA, WHITE ABS INDOOR/OUTDOOR 
Mfr's Part#: SPC-5P 
Allied Stk#: 732-0037

$9.13 ec.

I am sure there is a shipping charge too.

Altex doesn't have a minium yet.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

SD Handgunner has a huge fan club people. 
Here is a post and a very good looking caller from a different varmit site.

*Tipiguy* Said
Many thanks to SD Handgunner for the inspiration and some help in making my own caller. Below is my version...









and










I used 4" PVC drain pipe. I started with a coupler and glued the speaker to one end. I then cut a 3/4" piece of plywood that would serve as both the handle and stand. I used a hole saw to cut out the handle. I then traced a piece of 4" pipe in the lower portion of the piece of wood. The trick is to make it as small as possible so that the pipe feeds through it but that the coupler does not.

Next I cut a piece of 4" pipe off about 5" long and glued it into the coupler that had the speaker attached to the other end. Next I splipped the handle onto the pipe followed by a 2nd pipe coupler. Make sure that both couplers meet tight against the piece of wood. If they do not then shorten the pipe. Once glued, the wood handle is locked in tight. Lastly, I glued a screw drain cleanout on the far end. This allows for easy access to the inside.

I tried to use the mini amp described above and could not get a good sound or the volume I hoped for. Instead I used a TDK Out Loud. It is an amplifier and speaker sealed in a square zipper case. I tore it open and removed the amp. I then soldered my speaker wires to the chip. This amp has many advantages in my opinion. It does not have a volume control that needs adjusting, it takes 2 AA batteries so I can use rechargable batteries, It puts out far more volume, and it has a convenient on/off switch with LED. This unit produces far more volume then I can ever use for calling! Lastly, I inserted a 25' cord that I wrap around the back. This way I can quickly setup without tangles.










and










I painted it with grey primer and then this fake stone spray paint from Walmart that gave it a 3D texture and appearance. The fake stone paint is expensive normally ($7 a can) but they had a can on clearance for $3.

Can't wait to try it out once fur season comes around.


----------



## SDHandgunner

Now that's a cool looking caller. This is exactly what this post is all about, people starting with a general idea and using their imagincation and making their own versions. Some of these callers are quite unique.

Larry


----------



## alleyyooper

Yes I thought it was areally good looking caller.

But You SDHandgunner gaver them all the insperation to put their mind to work and build one.

 Al


----------



## knight-man

Greetings from WA state !! and thanks for the info !!!


----------



## alleyyooper

Would a moderator please explain to me why this is not a stick post?

I hate having to search for it each time I need to know some thing.

 Al


----------



## elj1973

For all you e-callers I found this site that has about every call you could need. Sorry if this site is a repost just found it hope you enjoy. :sniper:

http://www.mscustomcalls.com/MP3.html


----------



## duckmander

you guys do some good work.


----------



## nosib

that is exactly what i was looking for sdhandgunner.... you're the man


----------



## mr_snyper

Ok - this thread is amazing. SDHunter - I've heard it said that those who achieve greatness rarely set out to do so. I would call this a prime example... You've really helped alot of folks out there - myself included.

Quick question for anyone who might know or have a thought - I love the idea of using the rs mini and and pulling the cover off and altering it as has been discussed. I'd like to copy the design and ONLY I'd like to rig up my unit with a rechargeable 9.6v battery pack from rs so I don't have to change out the 9v when its out. How would I rig it up to do this?


----------



## mr_snyper

Excuse me - I meant SDHandgunner. Shouldn't trust my memory as much as I do.

Not sure if I was clear in the above post - love the idea of using the mini amp without the cover. Am wondering how to rig up a rechargeable battery pack with that - one I can charge from a wall adapter at home.


----------



## SDHandgunner

A buddy of mine did just that. He used a Radio Shack rechargeable battery for a Radio Controlled Race Car. He simply cut the battery connector off of the amp (when he removed it from the housing) and wired in a batter connector for the RC Car Battery he picked up from Radio Shack.

The latest one I made I mounted the amp inside a small pelican case, then cut a hole in the bottom and about half of the SPECO SPC-5 Speaker is inside the case and half outside the case on the bottom. I mounted the on/off switch and led indicator light by the handle and set it on the hinges when using it so the speaker is facing horizontal in the direction I want the sound to go.

I like the idea of the pelican case as I can open two clasps and open the case to change the battery. I guess I have not felt the need for a rechargeable battery as if I always shut off the amp when not in use the little 9 volt batters last a long time make 30 to 40 minute stands.

Larry


----------



## alleyyooper

I have rechargeable 9V batterys. They charge on the same charger for the AA ones.

 Al


----------



## duckmander

> Nevada-J wrote:
> 
> It hooks directly to an MP3 player (I've got a Blackberry that'll do).
> No need to solder or 'build' anything.
> It may be just a bit more expensive, but I won't have 6+ connections between my MP3 player and speaker. Just one. I'm only guessing, but I think the sound will be better - much better.
> Once I have the unit, I'll post another comment with the results.
> 
> Post subject: No need to 'build' it ... cheaper and better to buy
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The Cass Creek Bighorn speaker showed up and it works great. I haven't used it in the field yet, but it does everything I expected it to do. With a $5 adapter to connect the 3.5 plug to my 2.5 jack on the Blackberry - I'm good to go. (Most MP3s have 3.5 jacks)


Let me get this straight. I dont need a mp3 player I can use my blackberry or myold sony phone with mp3 player on it. and just hook it to a speaker. or this speaker and it will work?
Do I need to get the amp ad add in between them.

I think my girls have a few odd ball mp3 players they could not get to down load music from Itunes. it has to be from a cd or it wont take it.


----------



## Bull Sprig

Has anyone ever found a four inch PA speaker to use on a more compact setup?


----------



## cd202

to the top Id hate to lose this thread


----------



## alleyyooper

I asked the moderators why this isn't a sticky. Got no answer to the question.

 Al


----------



## cd202

Ill second the act to make this a sticky if thats whats needed


----------



## bearhunter

what does sticky mean???


----------



## Fallguy

alleyyooper said:


> I asked the moderators why this isn't a sticky. Got no answer to the question.
> 
> Al


I don't ever remember being asked that. I'm not saying it didn't happen I just don't remember. :lol:

This thread gets quite a bit of activity. I don't like having too many stickys as then it gets to be too many.

Let's play this one by ear.


----------



## cd202

this thread has more views than any of the stickies now that should make it an automatic


----------



## alleyyooper

I asked here.
*Posted: Thu Jan 29, 2009 12:28 pm Post subject:

Would a moderator please explain to me why this is not a stick post?

I hate having to search for it each time I need to know some thing. *

I do believe there are some stick post that could be removed since they are not climb in view count.
But that is just what I think. I am sure that this thread will be lost some where down the road.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy

yooper

Guess I missed that one. Imagine that! :lol:

The people have spoken. It is now a sticky!


----------



## cd202

NICE!!!


----------



## alleyyooper

Thankyou.

 Al


----------



## coyoteodie

YoteHunter777 said:


> Sorry this is so sloppy, but I can only do this on Paint lol. If you have any questions I can try to help, but this should help you. Also, the red and black are color coded on the diagram to make it a little easier, red being positive and black negative of course. If you are not very good with electronics, just use the speacker ad amp how they come, and use the volume control/switch that is on the amp to turn it off and on. I


Finally a schematic even I can read! Im new to Nodak but let me say I cant believe the information here!
Im wondering if I put a Nady wireless receiver where the mp3 is drawn in and then put a Nady transmitter on my belt with the mp3 player plugged into it will I have then built myself a wireless e-caller? Will I need any special jacks where I will need to connect? Please tell me if this would work or where I went wrong if I did. Thankyou for any help!


----------



## cd202

sounds good to me


----------



## Rem7400

Coyoteodie
From what I've seen on this post you should be able to use the Nady wireless system on your caller. SDHandgunner mentioned using a 6 foot long patch cord with 1/8" stereo miniplug ends from radio shack to connect your mp3 player to the wireless transmitter to act as an antenna. The only thing I wonder about is the range with a Nady. It doesn't seem to be as powerful as the Azden WLX-PRO Wireless Mic he recommends. Has anyone tried the Nady or a similar wireless mic system?


----------



## coyoteodie

REM7400,
I read this forum backwards :eyeroll: so i came to that schematic first and was so glad I found it (pretty colors got me) I posted before I read on.I know,they mentioned that too!  Im not great @ electronics and dont have money for experimentation so I wanted to be sure itd work. I think it will.
Found the Nady here and thats as cheap as Ive seen!
http://www.dak.com/reviews/2030story.cf ... dzjnv0Q#PA


----------



## WingedShooter7

Bought all the stuff for this hooked up.... doesn't seem loud enough at all? :-?


----------



## mfreeman451

I picked up this tip off of PM.

Here is a link to the 18W amp:

http://store.qkits.com/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=402

And a link to the forum:

http://www.predatormastersforums.co...=0&Number=53084957&an=0&page=0&gonew=1#UNREAD

Quotes from the thread:

"
- I used a 9V voltage regulator to reduce the number of batteries used;
http://www.superdroidrobots.com/shop/it ... itemid=648

- I got the toggle switch from Radio Shack, along with a terminal board and connectors. I used a 12 volt 3 amp battery, but it's personal choice. I wired the battery to the switch then had the switch go to the terminal board as positive and negative sides. The amp and 9v reg goes to the terminal board.
"


----------



## mfreeman451

Hey guys,

Thanks for all the help and tips on the homemade e-caller. My friend and I just finished ours this afternoon using the Holiday 64oz mug for housing.

He is a bit of an electronics freak and has a small business repairing xbox360s and other stuff and was thinking about making these to order if anyone is interested.

The season is almost over for a lot of people but if anyone is interested please let me know. We're also planning on using the 18W amp someone on here recommended in favor of the radioshack 250mW or whatever it is. I think this will address some of the complaints from people here about this thing not having enough juice, not that I have noticed that yet - my prototype screams with a fresh 9V. We've also thought about offering one that already has an MP3 player loaded with sounds and sequences.

I'm planning on heading out tomorrow in this snow and doing some damage.


----------



## eyesman_01

Here's the one I just finished this weekend. Have yet to take it out back for a test...


----------



## mfreeman451

eyesman_01 said:


> Here's the one I just finished this weekend. Have yet to take it out back for a test...


Very nice! care to share how you did the paint job?


----------



## SDHandgunner

Very nice indeed. More details please. Inquiring minds want to know.

Larry


----------



## eyesman_01

Actually, it is a variation of a post by one of our very own... Retired Marine... HERE, showing a rifle being camo'd. I used the tan as a base (Krylon Camo), used Honeysuckle branches when doing the brown. Then took some of the evergreen branches from next door to do the green and black. Suprised myself how well it came out. I have a couple rifles that will be going "under the gun" in the near future.

Thanks for the compliments. Took it out back tonight and called in a black cat and a big Red Tailed Hawk. No dogs.


----------



## alleyyooper

I went to Radio Shack last Friday to buy part for my home made E caller.
Here is a price up date.

Radio Shack items parts list

Radio Shack #277-1008, Mini Audio Amplifier/Speaker = $12.99ea 
*New price Michigan, $14.99*

Radio Shack #275-1565, SPST Soft Feel Push on Push Off Switch = $2.59ea 
*New price Michigan, $2.79*

Radio Shack #276-084, LED Indicator Light for Amp (fits 3/16" hole) = $1.99ea 
*unchanged*

Radio Shack #42-2387, 6 Foot Patch Cord 1/8" Stereo Plug on each end = $4.99ea 
*New price Michigan $7.49*
Radio Shack #270-325, 9V Snap Type Battery Connectors (Pkg. of 5) = $1.99ea 
*I got the new tuffer type part number 270 324 $2.69 *

Radio Shack #270-1805, Project Enclosure ((6"x3'X2") = $3.79ea 
*Did not get one as I am useing a coffee mug.*

You can always shop unline for these parts. Fellow ar RS assured me that they could have parts to you house in 3 working days.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

I think you can delete the 9 volt battiery clips from the shopping list.
I opened my RS amp yesterday and was surprized to see a 9 volt battery hook up inside the case.



















 Al


----------



## SupaMan881

Thank you guys for a great site. Alot of smart and creative ppl here. This site has been a great help, i have smoked around a dozen Yotes and foxes due to the making of this E-caller, here is a picture of mine, its a little large but its well sealed and works great, its made out of a container i recieved paintballs in, and i just used project boxes from radio shack to hide wires etc. The speaker is The SPC 5 and the amp is the mini amp from radio shack as well. plenty of volume! i have it set half way. i do vinyl and sticker work, so i even named it on the side. LoL






























Thanks guys.


----------



## SupaMan881

eyesman_01 said:


> Here's the one I just finished this weekend. Have yet to take it out back for a test...


You care to tell me what you used for the container? is this a coffee mug? it seems pretty rugged and the lid looks different, I like the design, Thanks.


----------



## yonkers4yoting

It all started here 6 months ago. This single thread inspired me to build my own calls. I hope everyone who has seen this thread appreciates it as much as I have the last 6 months. A big thanks whoever started this thread for helping me think outside the box and Nodak Outdoors for having a great site with such great informative members!!!


----------



## timbrubakken

A HUGE thank you for this thread I can't believe I almost bought a foxpro for $500 last year I wiped thias up in a few hours with the holiday mug and loaded the sounds onto my blackberry.

Her is the first i made, I put two together at the same time and am very pleased with how they turned out, the only thing I am going to add is a y adapter to the amp output so that i can hook them both up to one amp.

*Thank you for the great ideas and the post!!*

http://NodakOutdoors.com/forums/userpix ... 2196_1.jpg[/img]


























I used epoxy to add a 9v batt holder to the lid and i am also going to epoxy another one in to hold a spare inside.


----------



## timbrubakken

Here is a few pics of the second one i made a little cleaner and a lighter paint job.

I bought components for three so next step is a snow camo pattern.


----------



## SupaMan881

Very Nice work, Looks greak, Nice paint job as well. Good Luck this season.


----------



## Kevin Cherry

Newly registered but I have been following this thread for some time. I am currently putting together the parts to build myself one. My quesiton is would it make sense to add another amp and another speaker. I see comerical callers with two speakers, but no discussion on the benefit. I have two old Johnny Stewart speakers already. Should I use one or two?


----------



## yonkers4yoting

There is a great benefit with Dual Speakers. If you look at my FARCRY Call it is a dual speaker call running on a 10w Amp. Very loud very effective. I have 3 new calls I have built I will be posting as well in the next week. I am also selling these and do very well with them. You can check them out at alpha wolf game calls website. This is something I like doing as a hobby.


----------



## eyesman_01

SupaMan881 said:


> eyesman_01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the one I just finished this weekend. Have yet to take it out back for a test...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You care to tell me what you used for the container? is this a coffee mug? it seems pretty rugged and the lid looks different, I like the design, Thanks.
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. Haven't been to the site in a while...

Yes, it is one of the Mega coffee mugs from the local 7/11. Everything fits inside very nicely so far. I just bought the Azden WLX-PRO to add remote capabilities to it. Should be delivered in the next few days and hopefully the receiver will fit inside also.

Meanwhile... it was opening weekend of firearms deer season this last weekend. :sniper: Bagged two yotes and no deer so far. My weapon of choice for deer is my Encore .50 cal muzzleloader. Does quite a number on the dogs too. Hadn't planned on getting any til after deer season when I switch to the .223 barrel, but... I love that Encore...


----------



## alleyyooper

Ok I got a new Ipod 2 gb MP3 player. I can not figure out how to load the sounds on it.
I am a old (63) man with very little tec skills so would really like some step by step help.

thanks 
 Al


----------



## eyesman_01

I have a Phillips MP3, but basics should be the same. I load mine through Windows Media Player. I have a seperate folder for the calls, add them to my album in Media Player, and load them to my MP3 through there.


----------



## alleyyooper

Mine is the shuffle and have the media player on the computer but it just doesn't seem to loag the calls I put in a floder from varmit al's site.

 Al


----------



## eyesman_01

Does your MP3 player show up in your Widows Media Player when you plug it into your computer? If so, then you have to drag and drop the sounds you want into the playlist at the right side of your screen, and then syncronize to your MP3 player. At least that's how I'm able to do it.


----------



## FarmerSid

Anybody know where in Canada to order these parts from?


----------



## owwwwww

alleyyooper said:


> Mine is the shuffle and have the media player on the computer but it just doesn't seem to loag the calls I put in a floder from varmit al's site.
> 
> Al


Al- Since you have an ipod mp3 player and not just a regular mp3 player, you must have the Itunes program to put songs on. Since you have the sounds in a folder for the media player...export them into your itunes library. Then you can put them on your ipod. Which is why im lucky ive got just a basic mp3 player. Hope this helps


----------



## eyesman_01

Thanks owwwww. I've been trying to help and give him options based on my Phillips. Apparently the ipods are a different animal.


----------



## ndgooseslayer

How long does the 9V battery last before it's dead?


----------



## eyesman_01

The WLX-Pro manual says it lasts 10 hours. Haven't tested the mini-amp. From what I have read on this, and other, sites bout the homemades, it is common rule of thumb to use new batteries each day hunted. Granted, the batteries may not be dead at the end of the day, but I'd hate for them to go dead in the middle of one of the next days stands. And each system will be different. For instance, I have the WLX-Pro receiver and the mini-amp wired to the same 9V battery, so mine won't last as long as just the mini-amp. Trial and error of your own system will tell you more. I'm seriously thinking about going to a rechargeable battery.


----------



## ndgooseslayer

I bought all the stuff to build myself a caller. When I plug the speaker into my computer and play the sounds they come out pretty clear. Once I plug the mini-amp into the set up I get background static. Any ideas how to clear this up or is this just the way it is? The static is at all volume levels.


----------



## owwwwww

You may have a bad cable or ground somewhere.. or interference from some other electrical device.


----------



## ndgooseslayer

I tried two different cables and a set of head phones....all three are getting that snowy sound. Also tried different locations and it didn't help. I have not disassemble the amp yet, so i may try exchanging it.


----------



## eyesman_01

I had some noise from my mini amp also when it was a full volume. I backed it off a bit and use the MP3 to adjust volume. Up close I can still hear a very faint hiss. If they get close enough to hear that, they're already within my crosshairs. It's not a BOSE.


----------



## alleyyooper

OK guys Allied now wants a 25.00 mium order so I searched and found these people.

http://www.altex.com/Speco-5-Weatherpro ... 41247.aspx

$7.99 plus $6.00 shipping to me.

Yes the I POD requires you have I tunes on your computer. I got PO'd at mine and returned it and the fellow where I bought told me that but had me put the sounds on a disk and he installed them for me.
Thank you all who tried to help.
I chose the IPod because it doesn't have a LCD that I felt might freeze.

 Al


----------



## stupidcosmoline

hey for what its worth check it out:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2473632#


----------



## stupidcosmoline

http://www.mscustomcalls.com/MP3.html

thought this might help


----------



## alleyyooper

:lol: :lol: :lol: AmpliVox® Wireless Half-Mile Hailer Portable Sound System
Model: SW610A | Catalog #: 55022416 
$549.99 $549.99

Thats just plain nuts.

 Al


----------



## stupidcosmoline

found some more for what its worth
http://www.mscustomcalls.com/MP3.html 
http://www.soundboard.com/sb/Wild_Coyote_sounds.aspx
http://www.naturesongs.com/caprpici.html
http://www.esnips.com/web/stevecrineroutdoors-sounds
http://www.findsounds.com/types.html
http://www.d3gamecalls.com/sounds.htm


----------



## sharpshooter

nice calls everyone  
does anyone have any imput on any other amps other than the mini radio shack amps? 
what is everyone using for a battery setup? how long do the 9v batterys last?
i am working on making 1 now i will post pics when its done...


----------



## hangingc

Hello, Another big thanks to everyone who has contributed to all the great info on this forum. I'm in the process of collecting all the parts for my caller now. Found the Speco speakers on ebay for $19.70 with free shipping. Tried pricing one from Altex, as posted earlier but freight to me here in Montana was $14.90, so anyone in the same boat as me with the high freight prices might want to check out ebay. They still had more available. Anyone with any suggestions on sites for the best prices on trasmitters and receivers, I would appreciate hearing about them. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## eyesman_01

I bought the WLX Pro on ebay also. Think I paid @ $140 for it. Range of @ 250 ft. (83 yds). Well within the range I'll be using it. Runs on a 9-volt battery for each. Haven't had much time to use it hard, but has worked fine so far.


----------



## hangingc

Thanks, I'll check into that


----------



## Illinideer

New member here excellent post plan on building one here shortly. I also have question why couldn't you use a set of the small 2 way radios that cabelas sells and patch one into the amp of the caller and the other plugged into your mp3 player. Only thing i can think of is maybe the sound quality or somebody getting on the same channel. Range wise i have a set of bellsouth radios and they'll work over a half mile .
Justin


----------



## cruddymutt

The shipping for the speaker is a killer. Ebay seems to be the best deal.


----------



## owwwwww

Illinideer said:


> New member here excellent post plan on building one here shortly. I also have question why couldn't you use a set of the small 2 way radios that cabelas sells and patch one into the amp of the caller and the other plugged into your mp3 player. Only thing i can think of is maybe the sound quality or somebody getting on the same channel. Range wise i have a set of bellsouth radios and they'll work over a half mile .
> Justin


Tried that....didnt work. Not sure on brand of talkies i had but i was pumped and swore it was gonna work to make it wireless. But nope. Maybe i did something wrong.. :huh:


----------



## Illinideer

owwwwwwwwww 
If I should figure something out I'll let you know. Was your problem not working at all or poor or weak sound quality/volume.
Illinideer


----------



## owwwwww

Didnt work at all. Just feedback i think. It was awhile ago when i tried it.


----------



## Illinideer

Owwwwww
I got it to work My first attempt was just to use the patch cables from the walkietalky to the amp could barely hear it. With headphones it sounded fine but that output just doesn't have enough power even going through the amp . Ended up taking the walkytalky apart and soldering the patch cable to where the external speaker hooks up inside. I still haven't bought the speaker or the mp3 player yet doing that this week. I was using a portable cd player with some distress sounds plugged into one radio with a patch cable and then the other radio going to the amp and a small speaker from a old CB plugged into the amp. I walked out about 200 yards and it was still getting decent sound. Still in the experimental stage but it's showing promise. If there no sounds between tracks you do get some background hiss when the radio is transmiting . 
Illinideer


----------



## owwwwww

Hmmm. Better patent it! LOL Let me know how it works with an mp3 player..


----------



## Stmichaelalou

Thanks for the instruction. With the minimum order I bought 3 speakers from Lashen's. Bought a 64 oz mug from a Superamerica near the interstate (www.thermoserv.com) and used a 4" hole saw to drill the bottom material out. I needed to get the opening to about five inches for the bell and cut the outer plastic with a dremel diamond saw. Once the pastic was out of the way, the foam was feathered to fit the bell of the speaker. MP3 player and downloads, patch cord and Radio Shack mini amp and I am on my way. Cup was $5, Speaker 3*$8 plus $12 shipping ($37), $14 amp and a new dremel tool for $44. Not bad for a little project. Oh and to adhere the speaker a added caulking to the speaker and the foam in the exposed part of the cup. We'll see how long that lasts. I had to laugh when I saw the mugs. 64 oz is darn big. Since I had three speakers, I bought three mugs. Guy at the counter said I get the first refill free. No thanks I said. It says on the side "pot to go".


----------



## rckymtnhntr

Fairly new to this forum. I wanted to say THANK YOU to all that have submitted information on the eCaller.
I just completed the build of my first caller and learned some tricks that I will change on the next one. (If I make another)

First of all I used a 100 oz megamug from some convienience store. 
I did not completely disassemble the Radio Shack AMP, by hot gluing it in the mug, it gives the circuit board a little more protection in my opinion.

I also learned that I need to use a smaller guage wire for wiring per the schematic that was shown earlier in this thread.

Overall, very easy. I downloaded sounds from Western Rivers and from Varmint Al. They all work great.

Anyways, headed to Texas next weekend to pig hunt and look for coyotes and bobcats, will be the callers maiden voyage.
Hopefully I will post some pictures of the hunt with the caller.

Rocky Mountain Hunter


----------



## benharminson

Hey guys

I was just surfing around the net for information on ecaller and some other gadgets and found this segment. I must say this is one of the best thread I have visited. Specially the first post in this thread about the home made ecaller is simple awesome. I often think why this kind of idea come in my mind?? Anyways you guys have given very interesting information here and I am looking forward to get some more in this forum.


----------



## ILbowhunter86

first off awsome thread, this thing was exactly what i was looking for

2 questions i hope havent already been answered cause ive read this thread like 100000000000 times.

first - what gauge wire can be used to patch in the on off switch once the wheel is frozen in place?

second-how can you tell when the amp is at its prime spot (best sound least fuzz) did you use a call cranked all the way up? or just kinda play it by ear?

thanks again and happy shooting :sniper:


----------



## SDHandgunner

All I did to wire in the on/off switch is cut the 9 V battery connector off of the wires on the circuit board (leaving as much wire on the circuit board as was possible). I then wired those two wires to a new 9 V battery connector (with the red wire going through the switch. I used the wires that were on the circuit board and the wires that were on the new battery connector.

If you pay real close attention you will find a point on the volume control in which the sound does not get any louder but the noise gets louder if you turn it up past that point. Play with it a little and I think you'll figure out what I am trying to say.

Good luck

Larry


----------



## alleyyooper

12 or 14ga. wire will work just fine for the on off switch. I believe what comes on the AMP is 12ga.

 Al


----------



## ILbowhunter86

so im in need of some more help

wired my switch and LED in and cut the wires free from the original speaker.

turn it on and im not getting any sound at all

HELP!!!


----------



## alleyyooper

Did you plug in the new speaker to the speaker jack on the amp? did you make sure you didn't cut the jack connection?

 Al


----------



## craigs

Made one tonight, seems to work pretty good, I'll try it outside tomorrow.



ILbowhunter86 said:


> so im in need of some more help
> 
> wired my switch and LED in and cut the wires free from the original speaker.
> 
> turn it on and im not getting any sound at all
> 
> HELP!!!


Check your wiring, I had mined wired wrong and it was all static when I turned it up. Went back to the picture of the wiring a few posts back and saw I had it wired wrong. Changed the wires around and works good now.


----------



## archerforkids

I hate to show my ignorance, but can this amp handle a 15 watt marine speaker? I can't get a sound out of it.


----------



## duncan

can you hook up multiple speakers to it?


----------



## brandonjhall

Getting in on the fun shortly. Got the Sp5 speaker but it is 8ohm. They make the sp5 in 4 ohm also. Any idea which is best? I'm planning on using the radio shack amp and nady 151 wireless receiver.


----------



## DakotaYota

Guys....thanks a ton for this thread! I had a foxpro I sold after last season, I was gonna get a new one this year. But after reading this thread I figure it would be a lot cooler to make my own. Well here it is. I am a scrounger. So I looked around and found some components to use in my boxes of junk/stuff to keep. So here it is. My components are:

Old military waterproof first aid kit (found in trash 2 yrs ago)- Free
Old outdoor PA speaker from inside a metal enclosure that use to be on a military vehicle (1970s era/also found in junk pile)- Free
Push button switch from radio shack (same one listed on here) - $4
LED light (same one listed on here) - $3
Battery Clip to hold 9V from radio shack - $3
1/8" adapter female - $4
Radio Shack miniamp (same one listed here) - $13
Everything else was scrap wires and cables I had laying around - Free
So about $26 and an 4g MP3 player thats on clearance at radio shack for $30 - Total $56

I took put it all together. I wired my speaker to where the original speaker was wired in. It saved me another 1/8" male adapter. I wanted the female hookup and push button so the box never needs to be opened except to change the battery. Only other thing Im gonna add is a old wire bracket on the back to prop it up and aim the speaker. Its loud as heck and sound great with this old cop/military radio outdoor speaker. Thanks again guys for the wiring and ideas. I love loading all the free calling sequences on my mp3!


----------



## DakotaYota

another pic...sorry but they are from my phone. Lotsa soldiering and about 2 hours of work...but turned out good.


----------



## DakotaYota

One more of the setup.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## SDHandgunner

This thread is like the energizer bunny, it just keeps going and going and going. You guys have come up with some great ideas on how to modifiy the original idea. I always said only your imagination limits how you build one of these things.

In reading the last page of replies I just realized that I recently sold the e caller I had and need to build another one.

Oh well I guess it is off to Radio Shack for parts.

Larry


----------



## DakotaYota

SDHandgunner said:


> This thread is like the energizer bunny, it just keeps going and going and going. You guys have come up with some great ideas on how to modifiy the original idea. I always said only your imagination limits how you build one of these things.
> 
> In reading the last page of replies I just realized that I recently sold the e caller I had and need to build another one.
> 
> Oh well I guess it is off to Radio Shack for parts.
> 
> Larry


Well it hasnt changed much on price since you built your last one lol!

:beer:


----------



## mnchopper

I have a johnny stewart caller with a remote cost me about $35 but it only has 5 different calls on it so I have been looking at schematics for audio amps to build that I could hook a mp3 player to, so while going thru my stash of computer parts for compontents I looked at a set of amplified computer speakers the main box has 12volt power in, audio in, and two channels out I plugged my johnny stewart into the input and hooked the speaker amp to my 12volt vexlar battery and it put out audio so loud on full volume it hurt my ears it has a volume control but the max is awesome so rather than building a mp3 caller I am going to use this. I also have a megaphone type outside speaker that will plug into the speaker amp. Just something to think about before building if you have a set laying around.


----------



## mnchopper

Heres a couple of pictures of it just need a little camo paint. Also the johnny stewart caller you see I modified and added a cell antenna to it the antenna wire is just looped inside the caller I put a ring terminal on the end of the antenna wire drilled a hole and used a small machine screw and added a antenna that screws off for transporting it increased the range from about 45yards to 75+ yards all the distance I have tried so far. The horn speaker was a home alarm siren that I removed the control board and am just using the speaker and horn.


----------



## mnchopper

second picture


----------



## Duckwriter

First time poster, longtime reader... this is awesome stuff guys. Damned creative!!!

Anybody using one or more of these for Conservation Order snow goose shootin... I'd like to hear from ya... email [email protected]

Thank you very much, and good work!

Scout
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## brandonjhall

Change of plan for me. Scrapped the radio shack amp in favor of the cana kit 193. Found a 12vdc battery on amazon for about 15 bucks new. Thanks for your help SDHandgunner. I think this home build will scream. I got a cassette to mp3 converter in the mail today. About 14 bucks. Now I can take all my Johnny Stewart tapes and clean them up on Audicity and put them on my mp3. I'm gonna take my time with this build and make sure to insulate everything good. I'm using a GIANT 100oz mug to hold everything and plan on building a small cavity in the bottom of it to hold a couple of handwarmers. Can't wait to get the rest of the parts in. I think I'll call it the FoxNo.


----------



## jdoll009

These callers are great. I just made my first coffee cup caller. Thanks for the help.


----------



## brentmc

WOW GREAT THREAD!! I'm new here and I'm tring to get into yote hunting  and not wasting my time doing it. lol I used to do the ol' drive by and shoot LOL, but I want to acutally get them up close. I bought a foxpro and didn't care for the cost to value and returned  . the searched the net and found you guys here! Here's my attempt to build a caller. I started with a rechargeable spot light and fitted a 200watt wake board speaker to it figuring it would fair better in bad weather, and I'd installed on a horn speaker too figuring it would help on the windy days, and powereding them with a 2X20 watt T-amp. I'm just waiting for the amp to show up. Hopefully I didn't waste my time and money. LOL Any input would be greatly helpful too!!

[album]







[/album][album]







[/album]


----------



## duckmander

Radio Shack #277-1008, Mini Audio Amplifier/Speaker

Radio Shack #42-2387, 6 Foot Patch Cord 1/8" Stereo Plug

radio shack #40-1440 4X6 Power Horn

If I get this and plug it into my phone. How long can I make the cord and it still work?


----------



## duckmander

I put one together yesterday. just the speaker the amp and my android. works pretty darn good. I started out with a 3' cord then changed to a 50'er to move the phone far enough away to stop the bleed over. will try this weekend to slam some crows. and or paster poodles.

Thanks for the info. DM


----------



## PARKBOY

What kid of prep do you have to do to the plastic cups to paint them or do you use a paint that will adhere to plastic? And also how do you get that camo look? thanks guys


----------



## alleyyooper

I just ruffed up the cup with a bit of 320 grit paper. Make sure the paint is campatable with plastic so you don't melt it down.

 Al


----------



## chris70

i have a ussp 12 watt speaker that came off one of the old casette player game call will it work good for this


----------

